# Форум для размышляющих > Смерть >  То, что ожидает человека после смерти

## boris1986

*Вступление:*

Когда то у меня был самый большой страх - это попасть в ад, а потом попасть в озеро огненное на вечные мучения. Сей час у меня появился другой страх - это лишиться быть в числе Церкви, лишиться в вечности быть невестой Иисуса Христа.

Каждый человек может получить прощение грехов, потому что Иисус умер и воскрес за грехи людей. Нам нужно покаяться, примириться с Богом и исполнять Божью волю, которая написана в Новом Завете.

"Ибо так возлюбил Бог мир, что отдал Сына Своего Единородного, дабы всякий верующий в Него, не погиб, но имел жизнь вечную." (Св. Евангелие от Иоанна 3:16)

Мы живем вечно. В Библии написано о разных участях, которые могут ожидать человека после смерти и нужно быть с Богом и исполнять Его заповеди, нежели жить без Бога и грешить. Вот что написано в Библии:

1. Тьма внешняя.
"а негодного раба выбросьте во тьму внешнюю: там будет плач и скрежет зубов. Сказав сие, возгласил: кто имеет уши слышать, да слышит!" (Св. Евангелие от Матфея 25:30)

2. Мрак вечной тьмы.
"Это безводные источники, облака и мглы, гонимые бурею: им приготовлен мрак вечной тьмы."
(Второе послание Петра 2:17)

3. Ад.
"И в аде, будучи в муках, он поднял глаза свои, увидел вдали Авраама и Лазаря на лоне его и, возопив, сказал: отче Аврааме! умилосердись надо мною и пошли Лазаря, чтобы омочил конец перста своего в воде и прохладил язык мой, ибо я мучаюсь в пламени сем." (Св. Евангелие от Луки 16:23,24)

4. Геенна: (Возможно что тоже, что и озеро огненное)
"И не бойтесь убивающих тело, души же не могущих убить; а бойтесь более Того, Кто может и душу и тело погубить в геенне." (Св. Евангелие от Матфея 10:28)

5. Озеро огненное:
"И смерть и ад повержены в озеро огненное. Это смерть вторая. И кто не был записан в книге жизни, тот был брошен в озеро огненное." (Откровение Иоанна Богослова 20:14,15)

6. Небесные обители:
"Но, как написано: не видел того глаз, не слышало ухо, и не приходило то на сердце человеку, что приготовил Бог любящим Его." (Первое послание к Коринфянам 2:9)

"В доме Отца Моего обителей много. А если бы не так, Я сказал бы вам: Я иду приготовить место вам." (Св. Евангелие от Иоанна 14:2)

"И увидел я новое небо и новую землю, ибо прежнее небо и прежняя земля миновали, и моря уже нет. И я, Иоанн, увидел святый город Иерусалим, новый, сходящий от Бога с неба, приготовленный как невеста, украшенная для мужа своего. И услышал я громкий голос с неба, говорящий: се, скиния Бога с человеками, и Он будет обитать с ними; они будут Его народом, и Сам Бог с ними будет Богом их. И отрет Бог всякую слезу с очей их, и смерти не будет уже; ни плача, ни вопля, ни болезни уже не будет, ибо прежнее прошло." (Откровение Иоанна Богослова 21:1-4)

Вечность:
"И многие из спящих в прахе земли пробудятся, одни для жизни вечной, другие на вечное поругание и посрамление. И разумные будут сиять, как светила на тверди, и обратившие многих к правде — как звезды, вовеки, навсегда." (Даниил 12:2,3)

Читайте Библию и Новый Завет, который в Библии и будете знать больше о вечной жизни, о том, что ожидает человека после смерти в вечности. Задумайтесь об этом, потому, что самое ценное и дороге в жизни что у вас есть - это сама жизнь, вечная душа.

Читайте Библию и прочтите книгу: Божественное откровение о аде (есть в интернете)

----------


## Emelen

Человека ничего не ожидает после смерти - вас и нас не было миллиарды лет и не будет миллиарды лет, после смерти ни наслаждения ни боли,ни радости ни печали,ни тьмы ни света

А насчет религии то в Библии и Коране секс вне брака и до брака один из самых тяжких грехов - но большинство верующих на это плевать хотели и занимаются сексом распостраняя венерические заболевания


"Не всякий, говорящий Мне: Господи! Господи! войдет в Царство Небесное, но исполняющий волю Отца Моего Небесного". (Рим. 4, 13-25; Мф. 7, 21-23)

Многие скажут Мне в тот день: Господи! Господи! не от Твоего ли имени мы пророчествовали? и не Твоим ли именем бесов изгоняли? и не Твоим ли именем многие чудеса творили?
И тогда объявлю им: Я никогда не знал вас; отойдите от Меня, делающие беззаконие.
Итак всякого, кто слушает слова Мои сии и исполняет их, уподоблю мужу благоразумному, который построил дом свой на камне;
и пошел дождь, и разлились реки, и подули ветры, и устремились на дом тот, и он не упал, потому что основан был на камне.
А всякий, кто слушает сии слова Мои и не исполняет их, уподобится человеку безрассудному, который построил дом свой на песке;
и пошел дождь, и разлились реки, и подули ветры, и налегли на дом тот; и он упал, и было падение его великое.
(Мф 7:22-27)

Сказал я в сердце своем о сынах человеческих, чтобы испытал их Бог, и чтобы они видели, что они сами по себе животные; 
потому что участь сынов человеческих и участь животных — участь одна: как те умирают, так умирают и эти, и одно дыхание у всех, и нет у человека преимущества перед скотом, потому что все — суета! 
Все идет в одно место: все произошло из праха и все возвратится в прах. 
(Еккл 3:18-20) 


Екк 8:14 - "Есть на земле и такая суета: праведных постигает то, что заслуживают дела нечестивых, а нечестивым достаётся то, что заслуживают дела праведных"

----------


## Dementiy

> Человека ничего не ожидает после смерти - вас и нас не было миллиарды лет и не будет миллиарды лет, после смерти ни наслаждения ни боли,ни радости ни печали,ни тьмы ни света


 Мне нравится ход вашей мысли.
Если вы сами это придумали, то "снимаю шляпу".  :Smile: 
Продолжая рассуждения, можно легко получить множество других (более каверзных) противоречий в религиозных постулатах.
Впрочем, я не люблю этим заниматься.

----------


## Викторыч

> Человека ничего не ожидает после смерти


 После смерти ожидает то что было до жизни. И не надо голову ломать.

----------


## Игорёк

> После смерти ожидает то что было до жизни. И не надо голову ломать.


 а 4 стадии разложения ?

----------


## Викторыч

> а 4 стадии разложения ?


 Мне уже надоело об этом в каждой теме писать.

----------


## оригами

надеюсь ничего. ибо страшно...

----------


## подсолнух

Если Библия права, то  после суицида как назад? Если даже она ошибается то ничего не теряешь, а вот если ошибаются  гость и философ то они теряют все и надолго!

----------


## Dementiy

> Если Библия права, то после суицида как назад?


 Феерическое по своей глубине утверждение.  :Stick Out Tongue: 
А можно цитату из Библии где говориться о невозможности "возвращения назад" после суицида?

Хотя, кажется, я догадываюсь. 
Видимо, вот этот фрагмент и служит подтверждением: _"...и заколет тельца пред Господом; сыны же Аароновы, священники, принесут кровь и покропят кровью со всех сторон на жертвенник, который у входа скинии собрания; и снимет кожу с жертвы всесожжения и рассечет ее на части…"_ (Левит 1:5,6) 
Другими словами - потому что гладиолус.

----------


## подсолнух

> надеюсь ничего. ибо страшно...


 Ваши надежды тщетны. Сейчас уже страшно, а потом так ужас. Смерть грешника люта... и ненавидящие правду прегрешат .... На каждой литургии слышу эти слова.  Душа знает что ее ждет и боится. А еше после смерти неверующих нет, только потом вера уже не спасительна. У меня у подруги родители не заботились об этом, не верили, тоже говорили мы никому плохого не делали что нам будет. Потом после смерти жены ,  муж повесился.  А теперь каждую ночь снится  подруге , молитв просит. А ведь при жизни ему сто раз говорили не делай этого.  А у другой тоже мама после смерти пришла и стоит в комнате ночью. И она ее видит и ее шестилетний сын. Проснулись и опять вместе вспомнили. Не все так просто здесь.

----------


## TheRiddle

Прикол в том, что никто не видит того, что любые ваши догадки, фантазии, пророчества и так далее, придуманы. Библию написали люди. Люди, которые не знали, что там, после смерти. Люди, которые никогда не видели этого Бога, рая, ада и т.д. Никто ничего никогда вообще не видел и не знал по ту сторону. Из живых. А про сны - это проблема самого человека, которому приходят во сне эти образы. Они не имеют отношения к другому человеку. Мне вот Вин Дизель недавно снился. Мы с ним на машине гнали от полицейских. И все было так реально, так интересно. Меня что, теперь в Форсаж пригласят сниматься? :Smile: 

Абсолютно все, что написано в этой теме - догадки. Абсолютно все.

----------


## КтоЗдесь

мне кажется странным в рассуждениях на заданную тему опираться на какие бы то ни было тексты. 
разумным кажется опираться на свой собственный опыт. не на выдумки, а то, что сам непосредственно пережил и испытал. правда, весь объём опыта подвергается интерпретации, проходит через призму мировоззрения "подопытного". то, что для одного будет непосредственным общением с истоком всего, другой отнесёт к явлениям типа белой горячки.

----------


## Уходящий к звездам.

Ожидает бесконечная пустота, которая коснется тебя, заденет, разворотит и уничтожит. Пустой миг в отчаяние опирается, а мечта тонет в облаках. Ты уже готов умереть - ты ничто, ты развалившееся на атомы пустота, которая станет жертвой оного. И сердце буквально на глазах развалится, ты умрешь, и останется тишина, мгла и пустота в кармане пиджака...

----------


## Dementiy

> Ожидает бесконечная пустота, которая коснется тебя, заденет, разворотит и уничтожит.


 Это наиболее вероятное развитие событий, но...

Существование нашего мира само по себе абсолютно невероятно/невозможно.
Так почему бы вселенной не быть последовательной, и наряду с чудом рождения не совершить чудо воскресения?
Даже чисто с механических позиций, любую систему состоящую из атомов можно восстановить.

Вероятность жизни после смерти мала, но я лично не отрицаю такой возможности.

----------


## Викторыч

> Вероятность жизни после смерти мала, но я лично не отрицаю такой возможности.


 А что вообще можно отнести к так называемой жизни ? Некую биологическую конструкцию на материальном уровне ?  Помимо материального существует ещё множества различных уровней. И не будь таковых не было бы и материальных созданий. Ну закончит свою деятельность биологическое создание по какой то причине. Будь то естественный износ, будь то непреднамеренное повреждение несовместимое с дальнейшей работоспособностью. Значит всё остальное что не относится к материи покинет вышедшее из строя. А вот куда и в каком направлении это уже отдельная тема. Не стОит ставить некую биологическую конструкцию в центр вселенной. Такова действительно не вечна.

----------

